# jealous for no good reason



## Jim J (Aug 8, 2009)

Has anyone found a good way to deal with their own jealousy. I have never experienced feelings like this until I met wife. We were married a little over a year ago and to be honest, she is everything I'd ever hoped for in a best friend, partner and lover. She adopted my little boy after my ex abandoned him, she moved to a town that she hates and took a lousy job just because we needed the money. She has given and given up so much for us. She has never given me a reason to doubt her love for me but I cant get over this jealousy. Its so bad that I'm even jealous of her friends and family. Has anyone dealt with this and did you find a way to overcome it.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I am a pretty jealous person. I hate it when my husband chooses to spend time away from me or the kids. I still haven't accepted that he might want alone time. I never get alone time, so I reason that he shouldn't either. Marriage is about trust and compromise. I am still working on it.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

the Green monster is very tough to beat.

Jealousy usually is the person who is "jealous" own mind going in circles, over thinking, etc It can be very distruptive where it ends up hurting family members for what ever reason.

This is something you need to get over and only you can beat it.

Thre is no "miricle cure" it is all in your mind. You need to take time and think, maybe some meditation.

you ahve to beat it, you ahve to reason within your own mind and thing "why am I jealous?"

I admit I was a jealous person when I first met my wife, I never showed it, but I had bad prior experiences.

It took time, there is no switch, but slowoly but surely you ahve to out "think" your own mind, don't allow the jealous thougths take over.

Get Jealous? go running, lift weights, do some sort of exercise that will soak up that adrienine.

It is a thinking game, don't let it win.

everyone gets jealous, just don't let it control you. My wife actually wishes I would get more jealous more often. I learned to control it.

think other things or use it to your advantage.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I am not a jealous person by nature, but I know many people who are.
I guess my thinking is, whatever someone has and maintains is theirs and I'm glad for them and also glad for me I don't have to maintain it.
I'm also one who doesn't play head games with people but many people are that type and get off on it.
I never did....... and maybe its because my nature is not one to be jealous.
I can only recall one time I felt jealous, in my 20's
and it stopped quickly as soon as I found out the whole picture and the details.

Love is not jealous......... so thats something to think about.
I would suggest maybe find out more about what God calls love and try to expereince it by giving up your jelous ways.

In short, I guess I grew up and spent my young adulthood around so many jelous people, that it makes me sick for anyone to be that way, including myself, as I see no point in it.


----------

